# [French NR] Alexandre Carlier - 4x4 single 29.94 & avg 35.39



## Lapinsavant (Jul 16, 2014)

(41.55), (29.94NR), 35.86, 36.71, 33.59 = 35.39 NR 
PP NP PP PP OP
FLIP open 2014


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jul 17, 2014)

Very nice!


----------

